# All kinds of wild livebearers



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

About two weeks ago we had our national Poecilia meeting. Besides lectures, conference and a lottery, we also have a small trading moment. I brought some bags of fish along to the meeting and I cam back with other bags with livebearers. Mainly fresh blood as an addition to my present colonies of livebearers.
Here are some pics of them while they're still in the bags.


----------



## genna (1 mo ago)

what are the fish in the second last photo?


----------



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

genna said:


> what are the fish in the second last photo?


Brachyrhaphis roseni. This is a wild livebearer species. I've already got a colony of them but I needed some new blood to add. They're not suited to be kept with friendly fish. 
Here are some photos of some adult specimens of mine.


----------



## genna (1 mo ago)

emeraldking said:


> Brachyrhaphis roseni. This is a wild livebearer species. I've already got a colony of them but I needed some new blood to add. They're not suited to be kept with friendly fish.
> Here are some photos of some adult specimens of mine.


they are really cool looking. kinda give empire gudgeon vibes.


----------



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

They can be pretty aggressive towards other fish...


----------



## genna (1 mo ago)

emeraldking said:


> They can be pretty aggressive towards other fish...


i doubt we have them here in australia anyway


----------



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

genna said:


> i doubt we have them here in australia anyway


Could be. I don't know the market in Australia.


----------



## cantstop (1 mo ago)

emeraldking said:


> Could be. I don't know the market in Australia.


In Australia, we have the disaster of an introduced liverbearer species - the "mosquito fish", which can be found in great numbers in our waterways, competing with the native fish. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mosquitofish_in_Australia Hence, I would bet they would be loath to import more species, especially aggressive ones.


----------



## genna (1 mo ago)

cantstop said:


> In Australia, we have the disaster of an introduced liverbearer species - the "mosquito fish", which can be found in great numbers in our waterways, competing with the native fish. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mosquitofish_in_Australia Hence, I would bet they would be loath to import more species, especially aggressive ones.


yeah the mosquito fish thing is what makes me assume we don't have these here


----------



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

I know that the mosquito fish has been introduced world wide and is considered being invasive. This goes also for Europe where they've been released. I do have some in my tank with butterfly splitfins. They go well together.


----------

